# I need help finding this?



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I have the Prunella wav file if you want me to sent it to you just send me a PM with an email address. Also, if you go to the very bottom of the Monster list of Halloween projects you will see a link there for sounds. I have a feeling you will find a lot of what you are looking for right there.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I believe that's from "Scary Sound Effects - Nightmarish Noise For Halloween" released in 1994. I think you can find it on this blog...

Some other guy's blog

I didn't check to see if the download still works ... if it doesn't, maybe we can make other arrangements.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you all! I finally got it.


----------

